# Any "Viola Da Gamba" performer suggestions?



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everyone;
I like listening to viola da gamba and can you prefer me a name like Jordi Savall that makes you fell better?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure. Listen to the viola da gamba sonatas by J.S. Bach as performed by the wonderful Jonathan Manson with Trevor Pinnock on harpsichord.


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this Jonathan Manson...? Performer is not mentioned


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

Ohh sorry, İ've just seen the information. Thank you very much hpowders.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Paolo Pandolfo

I like his performance of Bach Cello Suites a lot.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tayfun said:


> Is this Jonathan Manson...? Performer is not mentioned


I can't really tell. That's a pet peeve of mine. If someone posts something on YouTube, why can't they identify the performers.

But hear the Manson/Pinnock collaboration if you can.


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Paolo Pandolfo
> 
> I like his performance of Bach Cello Suites a lot.


Hey Dufay, that's one of my favorites too. That's really great. Thanks


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I can't really tell. That's a pet peeve of mine. If someone posts something on YouTube, why can't they identify the performers.
> 
> But hear the Manson/Pinnock collaboration if you can.


It was totally my fault. I had to click on "show more information" It's clearly written at bottom.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tayfun said:


> It was totally my fault. I had to click on "show more information" It's clearly written at bottom.


Okay. Wasn't aware of that. So it is Manson/Pinnock.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hille Perl is a well-known performer -

J.S. Bach - Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011:






She also recorded some of G. P. Telemann's works for the instrument:

http://www.amazon.de/Telemann-Gambe...e=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-4&keywords=telemann


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I am listening to this cd which is very beautiful for me. Then I will try with "Tous le matin du monde". Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Tayfun said:


> Hello everyone;
> I like listening to viola da gamba and can you prefer me a name like Jordi Savall that makes you fell better?


For Bach's Gamba duos, I recommend very enthusiastically the recording with Ekkehard Weber and Robert Hill. Robert Hill and Ekkehard Weber. For me this is one of the great Bach recordings, perfect rapport between the two instruments. He uses a lute harpsichord which gives the music an interesting texture. I like Leonhardt /W Kuijken too, and Carmignola/Marcon. But Ekkehatd/Hill's top.

For the F Couperin 1728 duos I like Jay Bernfeld with Skip Sempé and Meineke Van Der Velden/Glen Wilson. I like Jay Bernfeld's's so much because the viol is so earthy, and partly because the expression is so full of feeling. Meineke Van Der Velden has these qualities too. What they don't have is the sort of refined nobility that you hear in, for example, the record of the suites by Philippe Pierlot, but I see that as a deliberate thing in fact -- and a choice which I like. But I guess Pierlot is well worth hearing too.

No less impressive than those is the ensemble Les Voix Humaines, try their Art of Fugue and Purcell Fantasias and Saine Colombe. And Schola Cantorum Basiliensis - some of their records have just been rereleased, though not, unfortunately, their outstanding Dowland.

Those Bach Gamba suites are very interesting - if you get into them there's an essay on them that Harnoncourt wrote which is well worth seeking out.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Wich is your opinion about this performer and this cd?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Viola Da Gamba? sounds like seafood. Apparently Purcell hated it, yet he still wrote rather interesting music for three of them. The contrapuntal writing ends up producing very peculiar harmonies as it happens, for example, in Ravel's string quartet.


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

This is indisputedly one of my favourite cd and also movie.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Because of this thread I've been listening to a lot of viol music the past few days.

I revisited Ekkehard Weber's CD with Robert Hill and I feel even more positive than before. The interaction of the two instruments is really nuanced. Hill uses a Lute Harpsichord and it pierces through the gamba sound really effectively.

I feel much less ethusiastic about Mieneke van der Velden's Couperin cd with Glen Wilson, and even more positive about Bernfeld with Sempé. Velden and Wilson see the music as very much viol with keyboard acompaniment, while with Bernfeld and Wilson the keyboard has a much stronger and independent personality.

But the big discovery has been Ekkehard Weber's ensemble La Gamba playing the Purcell Fantasias, with Gerhard Gnann. Gnann provides some organ support in the 5, 6 and 7 part fantasias and I think it works. The recordings are particularly lyrical and warm, the exact polar opposite of Les Voix Humaines, which I also love. La Gamba's strength has to do with the drama and emotional contrasts they find in the music.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sure. Listen to the viola da gamba sonatas by J.S. Bach as performed by the wonderful Jonathan Manson with Trevor Pinnock on harpsichord.












What do you think about this? I am listening to it now and I love this. Best regards.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

.. .and I am now enjoying this CD on the recommendation of the Forum:


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Philippe Foulon

Marin Marais Works for Viole and other instruments


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Marcel said:


> .. .and I am now enjoying this CD on the recommendation of the Forum:


Thanks! Here is a different (& bigger) cover:

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Sophie Watillon

Marin Marais Works for Viola da Gamba


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

My new cd which I'm now listening to with viola da gamba Sarah Cunningham version:










Sarah Cunningham was born Sarah Lucie Cunningham in Greenville, South Carolina, United States. She was married to film and Tony award winning broadway actor John Randolph from January 3, 1942 until her death on March 24, 1986. The couple had two children.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Thanks! Here is a different (& bigger) cover:
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 49234


Yes, two nice covers!


----------

